# Beak peeling too much?



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Kiwi has been under a lot of stress because they have been building a new house behind ours. The construction has been going on for a little over a week now, it always starts at 8 AM. On top of the construction Kiwi has started molting and has a lot of pin feathers. Some pin feathers are also right in the pit of her wing, poor baby. 

So I'm being cautious... does her beak look like it is peeling too much? It's almost transparent on her bottom beak. She was eating red peppers before I took the pictures. Some washed off when she took a drink.




















Also Kiwi has this thing above her tongue? I drew an arrow to it. It's like a beak muscle for the jaw maybe? I don't know if it is supposed to be that pronounced, is it swollen? I haven't really found anything on bird anatomy so I don't know if it's birdie tonsils? :S
Also a good picture to see the transparency on her bottom beak.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

So I saw some pure white dot that looked a little like a grain of salt on Kiwi's tongue. I was thinking Kiwi may have a yeast infection, but I'm not entirely sure because I have only seen it twice. Sometimes it is there and sometimes it is not, and it's only towards the back of the tongue so it could be food. Can the yeast infection fall off? I'm watching out for it. 

But this cockatiel too had the bulging beak muscle, but it has a plaque on its tongue. Kiwi's is just a dot. :S

http://www.justanswer.com/bird-vet/7qlz0-19-year-old-cockatiel.html


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Her beak looks okay to me, probably just a growth spurt. I'm not sure about the other things.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Thank you CharVicki! 

I don't believe Kiwi has a yeast infection now either, but still looking out for it.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay, that's good, it's always good to be extra cautious though.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'd only seen it twice this week and I think it is her food since it appears to be gone. Very hard to get her to open her beak.
It looks like it was probably her new food that had gotten stuck on her tongue. She scraped the bottom of her foot so I've been watching out for signs of infection and stress illness. Sorry, it really freaked me out. :blush:


----------

